# Part of the reason the Amazon Leather Voyage cover is expensive



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I got my Kindle Voyage and Amazon Leather Voyage cover today in Black.  When installed the cover snaps on the Voyage at the back magnetically, it is also very easy to take on and off.  The cover holds closed magnetically in the front, and when folded back.  If you use the origami feature it also uses the magnets.  The fit and finish is great, as you would expect from a Amazon Kindle cover.  The Voyage sits high in the cover back.  Of course the back cover is also form fitted to the Voyage.  I have had no issues with the page turns from either side. 

OK now to the subject title "Part of the reason the Amazon Leather Voyage cover is expensive"  I expected the back of the cover to be made completely out of some plastic material.  But that is not the case at all... The whole cover front and back is one solid piece of fine leather. Of course the frame of the cover back is plastic, but it is fully covered in leather.  Now the Paperwhite cover was like this too,  but in my opinion the grade of the leather and the inside lining of this cover is much better.

It fells great to pick up and hold when the Kindle is closed.  To have one piece of cut leather for the front and back, had to add a lot to the manufacturing cost to make the cover. 

Edit:  All the above is still valid but I will be returning the Voyage and Cover.  Not because of the cover (well mostly not  ).  I will post the reasons in the Voyage topic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How comfortable is it to hold with the cover on. I read one review where the person said it was great if you were propping up, but not comfortable at all if you were just holding it?


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How comfortable is it to hold with the cover on. I read one review where the person said it was great if you were propping up, but not comfortable at all if you were just holding it?


I was reading in bed with the cover on this morning and the outer lip of the front cover (folded over onto the back) was poking into my hands. Not super comfy. I'm thinking of just getting a sleeve & a skin for it and ditching the origami cover altogether. Not loving the flip-top design either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I was reading in bed with the cover on this morning and the outer lip of the front cover (folded over onto the back) was poking into my hands. Not super comfy. I'm thinking of just getting a sleeve & a skin for it and ditching the origami cover altogether. Not loving the flip-top design either.


The flip top design is definitely a bug for me, rather than a feature.  I almost never read with the thing propped up by itself, and have a handy little device for when I need/want to do that. And a book should open on the side!   

When I'm sitting downstairs I'm usually holding it. When I'm reading in bed, I prop it up on my knees. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm really getting bummed with the cover selections. I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I was digging into the Zon the other day -- searching specifically by manufacturer -- fintie and ACcase -- and it looks like they'll have some available next month. I'm guessing only Belkin and Incipio, for whatever reason, got pre-release models of the V to design around and the others had to wait until release day.

For now I'm using a generic slip case for out and about protection and otherwise it's naked.  If you have a PW cover you're not using -- one of the Zon ones that was fitted -- it 'fits' in that case, though not snugly.  Would be good enough for protection, though, if you didn't want to spend for a slip case while you wait for more cover options.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Speaking of cover materials, I laughed out loud when I looked at the packaging on the Incipio top-hinge cover. It says the back piece is made of "plextonium". I kid you not. (a.k.a. "plastic") And don't try to use that plextonium word yourself - they've trademarked it. So I browsed their website for chuckles, and they also have a cover for a different device that is made from "vegan leather". So... does that mean the cow was a vegan?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Plextonium" sounds like something that would cause a super hero to lose his powers!

I've seen the 'vegan leather' designation before.  Sounds oxymoronic to me!  And, aren't all cows vegan?    I guess it sounds better than 'synthetic leather' -- though at least that has the virtue of being clear.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, aren't all cows vegan?


Well, if they drank their mama's milk, they're not vegan - vegetarian, yes, but not vegan (though I suppose, like a human who previously ate meat and then turns vegan, they could make that claim shortly before slaughter...)

OK, I've officially veered off topic. Back to work!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Well, if they drank their mama's milk, they're not vegan - vegetarian, yes, but not vegan (though I suppose, like a human who previously ate meat and then turns vegan, they could make that claim shortly before slaughter...)


So . . . . it's safe to say that, on reaching majority, they choose vegan. 



> OK, I've officially veered off topic. Back to work!


Ah, you're no fun.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How comfortable is it to hold with the cover on. I read one review where the person said it was great if you were propping up, but not comfortable at all if you were just holding it?


Well Ann if you read with one hand like I do, the cover is not very comfortable to hold. As a matter of fact, I have not found the Voyage to be very one hand reader friendly in general. The bezel just seems a little too small. It is better when reading the Voyage without the cover if reading with one hand. But not nearly as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks CAR.  I've been doing o.k. one handed with no cover. . . . .


----------

